# Four Fuzzy Fuzzlets!



## Ceanothus (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm new to the forums, but I thought I'd post here first as I came across the site attempting to find help identifying the color of a couple of my wonderful fuzzlets.

First we have Metheus, also known as Meth. I hope you guys don't mind links to pictures and descriptions of the boys: http://flameswolf.deviantart.com/art/Metheus-Meth-the-Punk-69702537

I'm not positive if he's mink, beige/dove, or perhaps something entirely different like coffee. He's lighter than agouti, a soft brown on white. Ace is his brother (as far as we know - alas, PetSmart aren't breeders), but I'm fairly certain that he may be champagne: http://flameswolf.deviantart.com/art/Ace-the-Turd-69702892

We don't have pictures or descriptions up yet, but three days ago we brought Sid and Boris into the family. They're roughly five weeks old (also brothers) and are standard american blues, both hooded - Sid, however, is a very special sort of velveteen and seems to have show-worthy markings! I believe that he's a rex + velvet variation called "plush velveteen" that's rarely seen. It's very soft and "plush" - it seems equally curly (tiny curls) and wavy. His eyebrow whiskers are rather curly, but his main whiskers are more bent. He's a very shy little thing right now, though - hasn't been coming out of his shell like Boris has.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Your boys are adorable!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yay for cute ratties!!!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

so cute!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are adorable! I also have a blue hooded rat (aren't they the best!)


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are such cuties.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

such cute ratties!


----------



## Dizzy790 (Jan 5, 2008)

They are so cute


----------

